# Looking to invest in a set of Japanese Chisels



## beevis (Jul 30, 2010)

So far I have a mixed bag of vintage American socket chisels (roughly full set) and several vintage Japanese chisels bought on the big auction site. I've restored one of them, the 6mm, and man, that thing puts a smile on my face - nicer to work with and easier to sharpen/longer edge retention than anything else I have.

So I'd like to get a real set of them for my bench. I like the dovetail chisels with the diamond shaped back as I do a lot of dovetailing.

Willing to spend around $500 for a good set. Any recommendations? The options seem vast and confusing.

Thanks!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Tools from Japan comes first to mInd


----------



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

Try the Japanese Woodworking store. I think it is now owned by Woodcraft but it has a lot more than Woodcraft when it comes to Japanese tools. Lee Valley / Veritas tools also sell some nice Japanese chisels. Just do a search for Japanese chisels and you find multiple options.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

The Japanese steel is amazing quality. All of my kitchen knives are from various craftsmen in Seki City, the heart of the samurai tradition of sword making.

However I believe that all Japanese chisels are metric. There may be some exceptions. The feedback I've seen from those using metric chisels is that they find it frustrating that the exact widths are a fraction off from imperial sizes. Perhaps this won't be an issue for you.


----------



## beevis (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Rich. 
I'm aware of the metric sizes and that is not at all an issue for me.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://wnwoodworkingschool.com/shop/kanetomo-10-pc-chisel-set/

PRODUCT DESCRIPTION

Professional Quality Japanese Chisels

The blades are laminated with "White Paper Steel". Red Oak handles with steel ring to work with hammer. Chisels come assembled (mushroom handle) sharpened and ready for use. Overall length: 225mm (9″) / Blade length 58mm (2-5/16″) Hardness of edge: HRC65+/-

HTH


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Beautimus.


----------



## beevis (Jul 30, 2010)

Those do look pretty sweet waho! Thanks.
Who's the maker?
And I don't suppose those are "dovetail" chisels?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I don't know, maybe email William Ng and see if he can help you out.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.japanwoodworker.com/search?q=dovetail+chisels&button=search










Japan Woodworker has some dovetail chisels.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Outstanding dovetail chisels:








The Matsumura Family has been producing woodworking chisels for well over 200 years. Mr. Shigezo Matsumura began his apprenticeship at the age of 15 and exhibited such skill that by the age of 25 he was able to open his own workshop. For over 60 years, first as an apprentice and now as a true Master of Blacksmiths, Mr. Matsumura has made chisels one at a time in the old tradition, preferring to use charcoal instead of gas in the forging and tempering process, because of its 'sof heat,' and only the finest white and blue steels for the cutting edges, which are laminated to wrought iron for strength. All cutting edges are tempered to Rc64 and sharpened for immediate use. Note: Mr. Matsumura operates a one-man shop and personally makes each tool, with occasional assist from his wife.

Worth the 680.00 price tag in my opinion and it'll last you a lifetime.

https://www.japanwoodworker.com/products/5pc-blue-steel-dovetail-chisel-set-matsumura-in-wood-box


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Your best bet is toolsfromjapan. That's where you'll get the best pricing and the best options. It will take a few weeks to arrive, however.

http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Gramercy Tools has sets and individual pieces. toolsforworkingwood.com I have a few paring chisels. I pick one up every so often when there.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Gramercy tools has a dovetail chisel set in your price range:
Umeki-Oire-Nomi Dovetail Chisels.
https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/dept/TBJ/item/MS-JCDN02.XX


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Hida tools is a good source as well

https://www.hidatool.com/


----------



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

Sorry I meant to say the Japan Woodworker. Hida mentioned above is another great source I can recommend.


----------

